# Signal Strength Problem, Maybe so, Maybe not...



## smw420 (Dec 19, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25921-this-is-why-your-verizon-nexus-signal-sucks/

This might apply to us as well. I have 1 bar but never had better phone calls.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

S3 reports the same data to the Android OS and to the user as the Nexus, minus not reporting the LTE CQI value.


----------



## Soundman (Sep 4, 2011)

I have learned that comparing signal strength on these forums is pointless. Too many variables and most people just say "Signal is great!" All while never leaving a 3 block area where they live i.e. not actually traveling to different areas AND more importantly without comparing to another phone side-by-side simultaneously.

Even when I report that my gnex "has no service" compared *simultaneously* to a Moto razr in the same location with good service all I'm told is to refer back to the thread above and that you can't compare the two devices because they report signal differently. Ok, read the post above, got it. Now see the part where I say "gnex *had no service*".

I'm interested to know if this Samsung device is as poor a performer as the gnex. Looking for an alternative to gnex. I actually need a phone to work when I leave the house (don't live in a dorm, I'm an adult in the real world).

Oh never mind, I'll just go read how the signal is reported differently while my gnex says "no service". It's pointless.



smw420 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...s-signal-sucks/
> 
> This might apply to us as well. I have 1 bar but never had better phone calls.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Soundman said:


> I have learned that comparing signal strength on these forums is pointless. Too many variables and most people just say "Signal is great!" All while never leaving a 3 block area where they live i.e. not actually traveling to different areas AND more importantly without comparing to another phone side-by-side simultaneously.
> 
> Even when I report that my gnex "has no service" compared *simultaneously* to a Moto razr in the same location with good service all I'm told is to refer back to the thread above and that you can't compare the two devices because they report signal differently. Ok, read the post above, got it. Now see the part where I say "gnex *had no service*".
> 
> ...


*yawn*

Did you say something? All I see is "angry guy is angry."

No one forced or told you to go look at something directly, so keep your rants to yourself please.


----------



## scorpdragon (Nov 7, 2011)

So far my signal has been seemingly better than my fassy was in my house and my work which is 50 miles away. I don't get 4g on my first floor though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Also for those curious:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25921-this-is-why-your-verizon-nexus-signal-sucks/page__st__130#entry792651

Nexus and S3, side by side.


----------



## Soundman (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I said something. That true signal comparisons are hard to come by.

Having said that, I'm giving the GSIII a go. So far so good.



yarly said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Did you say something? All I see is "angry guy is angry."
> 
> No one forced or told you to go look at something directly, so keep your rants to yourself please.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Soundman said:


> Yes I said something. That true signal comparisons are hard to come by.
> 
> Having said that, I'm giving the GSIII a go. So far so good.


If you just said that instead of your rant about how you're not some poor college kid (besides my posting saying if you had no signal consistently in some area my post can't help you), I think we would have all agreed right away 

I totally agree that measuring things is rather complicated and it's why I push for people that want to discuss it to try to limit the scope and as many variables as possible. Though that still does not make it dead simple, it at least makes it more realistic.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

I can speak 1st hand to 2 sgs3's vs. 6 gnexs.. i got almost no signal out of SIX gnexs. but had good signal out of my droidx's.. i got my 2 sgs3s today and i'm getting good signal and even a little 4g. from my personal experience the sgs3 is much better than the gnex (although i like the gnex look better). (note: this is at my house - i did obviously get signal once i left)


----------

